# Can you give me feedback on my catch23 website?



## CATCH23.COM (Jun 18, 2005)

I had some ideas - printed them onto T-Shirts - built a website - here it is - 
http://catch23.com/
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Blatant plug for CATCH23.COM*

You probably want to make it more compatible with 800x600 resolution; a good 30% of potential customers will still be using that.


----------



## smeshy123 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Blatant plug for CATCH23.COM*

I would have to agree with that last comment. Right now the majority is 1024x768, but a good number still uses 800x600...that'll be different in a couple years, but for now its a good way to go.


----------

